# Rear Wheelhouse Removal



## shjensen8 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello, I am working on a 66 GTO and was hoping someone could someone give me a clue on how to remove the rear wheelhouse? I got the liner off and now cannot see how to remove the wheelhouse. It kind of looks like it is attached with rivets?

Thank you in advance,

Sam


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Sam,

Here are pictures of when we replaced inner and outer wheelhouses on both sides, we also replaced the quarter skins and trunk floor which made the wheelhouse removal very easy, everything should be spot welded and we drilled the welds with a spot weld bit. On the pictures you can click on the larger picture to blow them up to full size and you should scan to the left to see the project from start to finish,

GTO pictures | Pontiac GTO Photos - P1010002


----------



## shjensen8 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for the help 05GTO. I was thinking that the wheelhouse needed to be removed to get to the frame bolts but it looks like I can get all of them without having to do that. Once the body is off it looks like it will be much easier to get those wheelhouses changed out.

Thanks Again,

Sam


----------

